# NEW YORK | Waterview at Greenpoint | 131m | 429ft | 40 fl | 101m | 331ft | 30 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Yet Another Residential Tower for Greenpoint's Waterfront*












> Tuesday, May 7, 2013, by Jessica Dailey
> 
> The announcement that Park Tower Group would unveil their 10-tower Greenpoint Landing megaproject at a meeting last night overshadowed the fact that they weren't the only developer with plans for the North Brooklyn waterfront. *Representatives for another 30-40 story project at 77 Commercial Street were also in attendance.* Said project is being brought to Greenpoint by a couple of familiar names—David Bistricer and Joseph Chetrit—and it will bring with it the long-awaited 3-acre Box Street Park. Crain's reports that the developers bought 77 Commercial last year for $25 million, and now they are buying the development rights for a MTA bus parking lot at 65 Commercial Street. Bistricer and Chetrit will pay around $8 million for the air rights, which will allow them to double the size of their bland building to 475,000-square-feet. The city will use the $8M to pay for construction of the new park.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Yet another anonymous tower, but the podium looks nice.


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Anonymous yes, but these anonymous developments are going to add approximately 15000 new residential units to the waterfront. Outside of the central park supertall cluster and the Hudson yards, I cant think of any group of developments that are going to transform the image of New York s much as the Queens/Brooklyn waterfront developments.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Is this project one of the towers on the far right?









http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/05/06/greenpoint_landing_towers_could_break_ground_this_year.php

I agree that this is a massive redevelopment.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Is this project one of the towers on the far right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Greenpoint Landing which has been completely redesigned with brick instead of glassy towers. 77 Commercial is not a part of that development but would be built nearby. There's community opposition to both developments so approval may take some time.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

tim1807 said:


> Yet another anonymous tower, but the podium looks nice.


yup, i like it too


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

More great news for my home city


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*NIMBYs Attack!*

*Greenpoint Board Nixes Waterfront Towers*












> *Community Board 1 voted no on the proposed high-rise developments Greenpoint Landing and 77-87 Commercial Street on Monday night*, which together would bring 6,100 new units to Greenpoint and increase the population in the area by about a third, DNAinfo reported. Above, a rendering of the proposed development at 77-87 Commercial Street.
> 
> The board said it would support the complexes if developers make the affordable units more affordable and add 100 units specifically for seniors. Some members of the board and community wanted to reject the towers unconditionally, but the chair of the land-use committee said if the board did so, its vote would be ignored. The vote is not binding, and the city already overrode the board in the 2005 rezoning of the waterfront, which paved the way for towers as high as 40 stories. The developers said they would consider the board’s recommendations. Greenpoint Landing already plans to include a school.
> 
> “This is our last chance for real affordable housing,” said Del Teague, the chair of the land use committee. “We have a waiting list of seniors that’s so long, they’re dying before they get housed.” The board listened to testimony at the public hearings; those who testified said they were “desperate” for affordable housing, Teague said. *She added she considered the height of the towers “disgusting.”* Another public hearing is slated for September 17.


----------



## rencharles (Apr 21, 2008)

"Disgusting" is what she thinks.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Closing Bell: Marty Says Yes to Controversial Greenpoint High Rise Projects *












> Brooklyn Borough President Marty Markowitz has officially approved the two massive and controversial developments at *77 Commercial Street* and Greenpoint Landing, near the mouth of Newtown Creek, Brooklyn Paper reports. Markowitz greenlighted the project on condition the developers build a 640-seat middle school and increase bus and G train service to the neighborhood. Greenpoint Landing will have 10 towers and 5,500 apartments over 22 acres on the waterfront, and 77 Commercial Street will include two towers rising 30 stories with720 apartments.
> 
> Markowitz also backed the affordable housing part of Greenpoint Landing, mandating 70 units out of the 431 affordable ones be reserved specifically for senior citizens and the disabled who don’t earn more than 30 percent Area Median Income, according to his report. The Beep’s vote is just the latest hurdle in the land-use review process, which also requires the approval of the City Planning Commission, City Council, and the mayor’s office.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2 big Greenpoint apt. towers get green light*












> *The controversial proposals will each add a residential tower of as many as 40 stories to the north Brooklyn waterfront and will be among the last big projects approved under the Bloomberg administration.*
> 
> Wednesday November 6, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That last one looks nice.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

agree, i like the color.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Council delays vote on Chetrit’s Greenpoint tower project*



> The City Council has postponed the final vote on whether to grant approval to the Chetrit Group’s controversial residential towers at 77 Commercial Street in Greenpoint.
> 
> The decision on the towers was postponed pending further negotiations, Council members said, but declined to provide a specific date for the vote, DNAinfo reported.
> 
> Brooklyn’s Community Board 1 has previously said that the project doesn’t provide enough affordable and senior housing.



The REAL issue is neighborhood activists against gentrification of the area, which has become a haven for Williamsburg refugees.









Freewilliamsburg


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

The City Council is moving in a dangerous direction... There is no good reason this shouldn't be approved.

If they continue to pander to NIMBYs they will acacerbate the affordable housing crisis and drive businesses out of the city.


----------



## Tubeworm (Nov 29, 2013)

Her comparison of New York to Dubai makes me want this development to proceed even more. I don't think it's working in her favor! :weird:

Get the cranes. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Closing Bell: Votes on Greenpoint Landing, Domino Today *



> Today is a big day for the Williamsburg-Greenpoint waterfront. The City Council planned to vote earlier today on the 10-tower Greenpoint Landing complex, and the full board of Community Board One is voting tonight on Two Trees’ Domino proposal.
> 
> *The City Council has set a date of December 19 for its postponed vote on 77 Commercial Street to give Council Member Steve Levin more time to try to broker an agreement with developer The Chetrit Group.*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

De Blasio wants to build 200,000 units of new housing during his term! This will be a considerable portion of that. If this doesn't get done under Bloomberg's last 3 weeks, it will definitely happen under De Blasio's.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*Chetrit, Park Tower file for permit on Greenpoint mega-project

First building in huge development will house 93 apartments, commercial space*
http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/03/07/chetrit-park-tower-file-for-permit-on-controversial-greenpoint-project/



> Manhattan-based developers Park Tower Group and Chetrit Group applied to the Department of Buildings to begin constructing the controversial but recently approved Greenpoint Landing mega-complex near Newtown Creek.
> 
> The new 85,033-square-foot development at 21 Commercial Street, previously reported as 77 Commercial Street, would house 93 apartments and ground-floor commercial space.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Great, the only bad thing about all these future residentials is that they all are about the same height, there should be a tower twice as tall in between them, that would look better.


----------

